# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Paris cho những người đang yêu

## hangnt

*(didau.org) - Tại sao Paris lại là thành phố của tình yêu? Rất đơn giản: Vì hàng triệu khách du lịch tin như vậy và vì văn học đã ca ngợi điều này từ ít nhất là 500 năm nay.*

Phải tự trải qua mới biết được: Vào buổi tối hãy nắm tay nhau đi dạo dọc theo bờ sông Seine và ngắm tháp Eiffel sáng rực trong màn đêm, đừng đếm xỉa đến những kẻ nhạo báng.

Nhưng nơi nào là nơi đẹp nhất cho những người đang yêu? Người ta trao cho nhau những nụ hôn lãng mạn nhất ở đâu? Đứng đầu danh sách tất nhiên là những cây cầu của sông Seine, và phải kể đến Pont Neuf đầu tiên, tuy mang tên Cầu Mới nhưng lại là cây cầu lâu đời nhất của Paris. Vua Henri III đặt viên đá đầu tiên cho cây cầu này năm 1578 và muốn gọi nó là "Cầu Nước mắt" để tưởng nhớ 2 người được ông sủng ái đã chết vì một cuộc đọ kiếm tay đôi.

Năm 1991, đôi diễn viên Denis Lavant và Juliette Binoche trong phim "Les Amants du Pont-Neuf" ("Những tình nhân của Pont-Neuf") đã nhảy điệu waltz ở đấy dưới pháo hoa của ngày Quốc khánh Pháp 14 tháng 7. Năm 1994, nhà thiết kế thời trang Kenzo đã chất ngập hoa trên cây cầu này. Đủ lý do để mang một đóa hoa hồng đến gặp nhau trên Pont Neuf và hôn nhau trên băng ghế dưới tàn cây dẻ trong Square du Vert-Galant rất lãng mạn.



Pont-Neuf, cây Cầu Mới của Paris. Ảnh: Fotocommunity.
Nhưng thật ra Pont Marie dẫn ra đảo Saint-Louis mới là cây cầu của những người đang yêu. Đang đi dưới cây cầu này mà ước một điều thì sẽ được toại nguyện nếu như không thổ lộ cho người đang đi cùng biết. Tức là phải đi tàu chở khách du lịch Bateau-Mouche du ngoạn trên sông Seine và tất nhiên là người không cấm hôn nhau trên tàu. Sau đó hãy mua cho người yêu một ly kem tuyệt vời của Berthillon và tiếp tục tình tự trên băng ghế trong Square Barye, ở góc phía Đông của hòn đảo, có đài tưởng niệm vua Henri IV. Pont de Arts dẫn đến Louvre lúc nào cũng đầy những đôi tình nhân, nhất là vào lúc hoàng hôn. Vì vậy nên đến đó vào lúc ban ngày, khi tiếng chuông của nhà thờ Saint-Germain-l'Auxerrois đang đổ vang.

Thích mang tính bi kịch một ít? Vậy thì phải tặng nhau một "Baiser de l'Hôtel de Ville" ("Nụ hôn cạnh tòa đô chính"). Năm 1950 nhiếp ảnh gia Robert Doisneau đã chụp nụ hôn nổi tiếng nhất thế giới trước tòa đô chính của Paris. Ngày đó ông chụp từ quán café de l'Hôtel de Ville. Quán này ngày nay rất đáng tiếc là không còn nữa. Nhưng thế nào cũng có một người du khách bấm máy, trước trạm tàu điện ngầm, vào buổi chiều (có ánh sáng tốt hơn). Hay vào viện bảo tàng Rodin đi: Ở ngay cạnh lối vào là nụ hôn nổi tiếng nhất của lịch sử điêu khắc, tác phẩm "Nụ hôn" của Auguste Rodin.



"Le Baiser de l'Hôtel de Ville", nụ hôn nổi tiếng nhất thế giới.
Nếu muốn trêu chọc khách du lịch hãy hôn nhau trước bức tranh Mona Lisa trong Louvre vì thật ra chẳng ai nhìn ngắm bức tranh này cho được rõ ràng qua tấm kính chống đạn cả. Chắc chắn là sẽ có một rừng ánh đèn flash lóa sáng và tiếng càu nhàu qua 100 ngôn ngữ. Nhưng cũng có thể người ta sẽ vỗ tay, chẳng biết trước được điều gì sẽ xảy ra tại Paris đâu.

Nên tặng cho người yêu một nụ hôn trên đồi Montmartre vào chiều tối, lúc một biển ánh đèn của Paris đang tỏa sáng phía dưới. Hay là tại "Le mur des je t'aime" dưới chân đồi Montmartre? Nghệ nhân Frédéric Baron đã để lại dòng chữ "Anh yêu em" qua hàng trăm thứ tiếng trên "Bức tường anh yêu em". Nơi này khá kín đáo nhưng cứ đi theo những đôi tình nhân là sẽ đến ngay. Còn muốn đặt cả Paris dưới chân người mình yêu thì nên lên quán Le Ciel de Paris ở tầng 56 của Tour Montparnasse, tòa nhà chọc trời cao nhất Paris (chỉ sau tháp Eiffel). Quang cảnh Paris nhìn từ đấy sẽ làm tan chảy cả những trái tim sắt đá nhất.



Bức tường "Anh yêu em". Ảnh: Flickr.
Có biết hành lang bên trong của nhà thờ tu viện Saint-Séverin chỉ mở cửa vào buổi chiều ở Saint-Michel không? Có thể hôn nhau kín đáo ở đấy, xa lánh sự ồn ào náo nhiệt của dòng du khách, trên băng ghế dưới những tàn cây dẻ, chung quanh chỉ là những tượng phun nước.

Còn rất nhiều địa điểm khác cho một nụ hôn lãng mạn: Trên thuyền trong công viên Bois de Boulogne, trên các băng ghế trong Vườn Luxembourg hay trong Vườn Tuileries, nơi hẹn hò của những đôi tình nhân từ 500 năm nay. Ngày xưa, nơi đây không những là nơi những người vợ không chung thủy hẹn hò với tình nhân mà còn là nơi tụ tập của hàng trăm cô gái lẳng lơ.



Sân trong của nhà thờ tu viện Saint-Séverin. Ảnh: Flickr.
Cảm ơn trời là Paris cũng có một nơi để những đôi tình nhân đang giận nhau đến đấy mà làm lành: Ở bến lộ thiên Bir Hakeim của tàu điện ngầm. Trên sân ga này, diễn viên Maria Schneider và Jean-Pierre Léaud đã đấm (yêu) nhau để rồi ngã vào vòng tay nhau. Căn phòng nổi tiếng trong phim "Bản Tango cuối cùng ở Paris" chỉ cách đấy vài bước. Nhưng nếu muốn đóng lại cảnh đó thì tốt hơn là nên tìm vào những khách sạn của Paris có giá đặc biệt từ 14 giờ đến 18 giờ. Vì yêu nhau vào buổi chiều cũng là một nét đặc biệt của Paris.

_Phan Ba_

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Nhìn cổ điển
Paris đúng là thành phố của sự lãng mạn

----------


## showluo

Được đặt chân đên Paris chắc mình ngất vì sung sướng mất ^^
Paris lúc thì rực rỡ hào hoa lúc thì trầm mặc cổ kính
Thật khiến cho du khách phải mê mẩn

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Paris à ta chưa bao giờ ngừng hết yêu em  :cuoi: 
Em là niếm mơ ước của cuộc đời ta  :cuoi1:  haha ^^

----------

